# Articulating arm for 65-70 inch wall mounted display?



## bellbound (Dec 26, 2011)

I want to mount a 65-70inch display on a wall above a fireplace (I know that it is generally not recommended). The room is large and the wall is about 9-14ft from the sofa.

1. Can anyone recommend an articulating arm that would be able to support a display of this size and also be easy to move the display up/down, left/right?

2. Are these types of arm generally a good/bad idea to use?

Thanks.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

That's big! Ample is one of our sponsors, but I think they only go up to 63 inches. 

http://www.cmple.com/c-226-motion-wall-mounts.aspx

You might try calling them to see if they can special order. Their prices seem reasonable.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

With displays of that size and weight I always install CHEIF mounts... they are expensive but do not sag and are very well constructed . The WEIGHT of your TV is most important here 

Also it is CRITICAL that it mount to studs on at least 6 points with lag bolts . Again the more weight the more securely bolted to stud points are required... Bolting to sheet-rock points = disaster waiting to happen ... you would think this is common sense, but Ive seen more than 1 person try it. :coocoo:

On the CHEIF website use the manufacture / model # guide at the top right to assist in finding the right mount


----------



## bellbound (Dec 26, 2011)

What size/weight do you recommend needing to go with a Cheif mount vs. some other brand?

Thanks.


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

Use a dual arm mount you'll have less chance of sagging. How much articulation do you need? Do you need the mount to turn 90° or just want the display to come off the wall some? 

PN-RUB is 25" extension 
PD-RUB is 37" extension 
Both are dual arm mounts.


----------

